# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  First Explorations

## Seminko

Hey guys, these are my first catches... Will release the rest during the week.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Seminko,

It does not matter that I do not play Star Wars.... explorers think alike... we're a unique breed!

Watching you jump up and around those mountains brought me a great smile. Keep exploration alive!

+4 rep.

PS - I enjoyed the music on this one a lot... what is the track?
PPS - We miss you in WoW Exploration!

----------


## Seminko

> Seminko,
> 
> It does not matter that I do not play Star Wars.... explorers think alike... we're a unique breed!
> 
> Watching you jump up and around those mountains brought me a great smile. Keep exploration alive!
> 
> +4 rep.
> 
> PS - I enjoyed the music on this one a lot... what is the track?
> PPS - We miss you in WoW Exploration!


Thank you my friend  :Smile:  Just shot you a PM  :Wink: .

----------


## taimi011

I have read this post and get the idea about this. Thanks for sharing.

London Caterers

----------


## myboy128

OMG Lol, the last time I played SWTOR was in December 2011, as soon as it released I got bored and lol, it looks more appealing now.

----------

